# 2010 WUSV!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so excited!!! I was just told that the 2010 WUSV will be held in Sevilla, Spain. MY HOMETOWN!!!!!
















Sevilla is just AWESOME and I'm not saying it because I was born there.







But everyone I know who has been there has fallen in love.









Anyhow, the best part is, my parents house is right in the center of the City, I will probably be able to walk to where ever it will be held. By the way, my parents have 4 empty bedrooms.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I was just told by one of my Spaniard Schutzhund friends where it will most likely be held... at the Isla de la Cartuja Olympic Stadium...
















There is a water park (Isla Magica) right there too, so this is going to be FUN!!! My cousin works for Isla de la Cartuja's administration so she better get me free tickets!!!







AND this is only minutes from my parents house!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Some pictures of the Water Park...


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

How cool!!!!! I would love to go but we will see how this economy will be treating us next year..


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I know what you are saying! Luckly, I won't have to worry about hotel stay.







But we'll see how the air fairs are, I belive it will be during off season, so I'm hoping they won't be bad.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*2010 WUSV! - Got the Dates!*

I just heard from my Schutzhund friend in Seville, Spain, the dates for the 2010 WUSV will be Oct. 21th through the 24th.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

*Re: 2010 WUSV! - Got the Dates!*

Looks awesome! Wanna go! I have a friend who is an Equine vet in Barcelona.....she is interested in teh sport now, and she keeps telling me to come visit...maybe this is the time to go!

Lee


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: 2010 WUSV! - Got the Dates!*

You should Lee!! You'll love it there.







Barcelona is on the other end of Spain but that will give your friend a chance to visit Sevilla as well.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 2010 WUSV! - Got the Dates!*

That is much later than normal.

This year, the BSP is right before the WUSV,


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 2010 WUSV! - Got the Dates!*

Darn it, I wish I could go.


----------

